# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  [FAQ's: OD] How do I transfer data between Excel and SQL Server using SQL Server DTS?

## RobDog888

Enterprize Manager has a tool called the DTS - Data Transformation Services. You can set up a package for one time use of for use over and over again and/or add it to a scheduled Job.


*SQL Server 2000 DTS Import Example:*
Create a new package from the left pane or just right click on the right pane and select new package.




You will want to select the Excel source file and configure any needed settings.

Then select the SQL server and map any transformations needed.

Then select the Excel source you just created and hold down the shift button and select the SQL server source you also created and then click on the transformation gears to create a link flow from excel to sql.




When your done you can save it for repeated use (optional).


*Export from SQL Server to Excel:*
Just reverse the source and destinations. Select your SQL Server as the source and select Excel as the destination. Set any needed settings. Then create the transformation flow and update any settings needed and thats about it.

  :Thumb:

----------

